
Italy mandates closing all shops but groceries - alanfranz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_UPvJOs1mE
======
alanfranz
Pharmacies and newsstands can stay open, too. Pubs and restaurants will be
closed, but home deliveries will be permitted. Factories can stay open if they
take additional prevention measures.

~~~
klez
And public transportation will keep running as well.

